# PayPal Business US Verified Requirements



## drmike (Apr 28, 2014)

Someone was asking me about PayPal Business accounts.

Business Account in US and Verified by PayPal.

Are there incorporation requirements for such or what does PayPal require?  Anyone recently dealt with this?


----------



## ftpitnipon (Apr 28, 2014)

I have the FTPIT paypal business account for a long time.I think you need just a verfied paypal account,then apply for business account.They did not ask me any documents for it.


----------



## concerto49 (Apr 28, 2014)

ftpitnipon said:


> I have the FTPIT paypal business account for a long time.I think you need just a verfied paypal account,then apply for business account.They did not ask me any documents for it.


Think they only ask after you are over a certain limit.


----------



## ocitysolutions (Apr 29, 2014)

I believe you need to provide your EIN.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 29, 2014)

They need an SSN or EIN when signing up and sometimes "randomly" (presumably some sort of MaxMind-esque fraud protection algorithm at work) ask for additional documentation. 

https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/confirm-your-business

Relevant:

"To help ensure PayPal remains a safer place for all customers to transact,we may ask you to confirm your business information and your identity at some point.

This is similar to what a bank does when you sign up for an account. It may occur when you open your PayPal account or when you perform transactions."


----------



## D. Strout (Apr 29, 2014)

I signed up for a business account a while back, no docs required. Later I signed up for a PayPal business debit, whereupon


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 29, 2014)

> They need an SSN or EIN when signing up and sometimes "randomly" (presumably some sort of MaxMind-esque fraud protection algorithm at work) ask for additional documentation.


that and they have the right to check your personal and/or business credit reports


----------



## MannDude (Apr 29, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> I signed up for a business account a while back, no docs required. Later I signed up for a PayPal business debit, whereupon


I've been business verified for years, and have actually applied for the PayPal business debit at least 3 times in the past 3 or 4 years, or however long it's been an option. In the past they'd deny it immediately. However a couple months ago they wanted me to update my information, and when I did they approved my Business Debit card.

I feel like it should be required that at minimum you show ID and proof of address when using PayPal. Would cut back a bit on the fraud, I think. You can't just walk into a bank and start having money wired to you without proof of identity. Although PayPal "isn't" a bank, it should have similar guidelines.

But back on topic, no, PayPal does not require incorporation documents. Any Joe Shmoe can apply.


----------



## rds100 (Apr 29, 2014)

MannDude said:


> But back on topic, no, PayPal does not require incorporation documents. Any Joe Shmoe can apply.


Yes, but would their account show up as "verified"? What's required to get the "verified" badge from paypal?


----------



## MannDude (Apr 29, 2014)

rds100 said:


> Yes, but would their account show up as "verified"? What's required to get the "verified" badge from paypal?


IDK, to be honest. I'd imagine you'd have to actually be 18 and have verified your identity.


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 29, 2014)

MannDude said:


> IDK, to be honest. I'd imagine you'd have to actually be 18 and have verified your identity.





> How do I become Verified?
> 
> The Verification process varies somewhat from country to country.
> 
> ...


https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/security/verification-faq

The main benefit of being "PayPal Verified" is they remove the $2K limit


----------



## notFound (Apr 29, 2014)

For me they did not ask for any documents of incorporation but instead verified the details of name, DOB etc. Granted this is a UK account though. I don't think they're that bothered.


They have some sort of access to date of birth records, and it's all automated which is interesting.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (May 1, 2014)

To be PayPal verified in the US, you simply need to link a bank account. Because banks are required to verify identity, once you link one with PayPal they instantly verify you.


----------



## markjcc (May 1, 2014)

InertiaNetworks-John said:


> To be PayPal verified in the US, you simply need to link a bank account. Because banks are required to verify identity, once you link one with PayPal they instantly verify you.


You can link your bank account like you said, or apply for their debit card..

Upon applying for a Buis account you don't need to provide any documents *IN the US

however once you exceed $20,000 income per month on Paypal you are required to provide your SSN for tax's


----------

